

Pedestrian remover for Google Street View - andrew_k
http://www.jacobsschool.ucsd.edu/news/news_releases/release.sfe?id=971

======
bugsy
Hm, it's not a great algorithm compared to some others that have been
discussed here. There was a crazy one last year where it could replace entire
large regions of the photo automatically and there was no indication anything
had been altered.

This looks like a poorly done paste and smear job. For a student's semester
project, which I suppose it is, it's great.

~~~
BSeward
Seam carving? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg>

Person-silhouetting seems more difficult to do well than content-replacing. I
wonder how this falls apart in complex scenarios? Still, an interesting idea.

~~~
aquarin
Patch match: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otAbvtiabeY>

~~~
bugsy
Yes, that's the main one I was thinking of, thanks. The seam one also I had in
mind.

------
StavrosK
On an unrelated note, "Belongie" is a fantastic name.

Yes, I know it's French :(

------
malabar
That's cool, but do they have a "pedestrian" one too?

